

VMware player 5.0 released - ck2
https://www.vmware.com/support/player50/doc/player-50-release-notes.html

======
ck2
download: [http://softwareupdate.vmware.com/cds/vmw-
desktop/player/5.0....](http://softwareupdate.vmware.com/cds/vmw-
desktop/player/5.0.0/)

